# How can you make sprite animations jump?



## Sanderino (Aug 30, 2009)

Yoow .
I have a sprite sheet of the monkey from Mother 3.. Therwe are sprites of him jumping and I tried to make an animated sprite of it. I tried couple of times but you see like I.E. while the monkey jumps you see another sprite of the monkey standing.. i don't know how to sole it. I use the newest version of GiMP, if you know better programs to do it, or know a solution, please post.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 30, 2009)

Can you upload the graphic? It'll be easier to help if we can see what you've done.


----------



## Crass (Aug 30, 2009)

You press the A button to jump, duh!


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 30, 2009)

It'd be nice to upload the graphic but..
you mean this? http://www.spriters-resource.com/gameboy_a...er3/sheet/20716

For that, you'd just have to align by the shadow.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks you guys, i know already what I did wrong... Thanks alot for your help & Time! =]


----------

